# Aspire Neeko RTA



## Rob Fisher (13/4/21)

The new RTA from Aspire has arrived! The Neeko RTA is bound to suit everyone from the die-hard MTL peeps and all the peeps like me that enjoy a restricted Direct Lung vape!





Full details in the Aspire thread!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/teaser-aspire-–-neeko-rta.t72063/

You get tons of goodies in the box with many different top and bottom airflow plugs. A nice rubber band goodie to loosen tight atties! And all the spare o-rings and screws etc. It comes with two different decent drip tips but as always I grab a Siam tip for matchy-matchy.



The build was pretty simple as most are these days but I had to remove a wrap from my Fisher Alien for a better fit.



It's a 22mm RTA with 3ml capacity and is top fill. Good looking tank as well!




It has great flavour and smooth airflow so I'm a happy chappie!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (13/4/21)

What did you run with for the top and bottom air flows @Rob Fisher. I agree, good looking tank and I very much like the addition of the metal sleeve. kinda toughens it up a bit if it is sitting on a tall mod.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/21)

Stranger said:


> What did you run with for the top and bottom air flows @Rob Fisher. I agree, good looking tank and I very much like the addition of the metal sleeve. kinda toughens it up a bit if it is sitting on a tall mod.



Both airflow plugs out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (13/4/21)

Wow, that's a surprise, I thought 2 x 2mm would have given you a restricted DL that you like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Iceman@11 (13/4/21)

Deck is similar to Bishop.....?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/21)

Iceman@11 said:


> Deck is similar to Bishop.....?



I haven't tried the Bishop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RynoP (1/7/21)

Ordered one today. Lol big selling point for me is the 510 drip tip


----------



## Grand Guru (13/7/21)

I’m just resuscitating this thread. This RTA is definite Not getting the hype it deserves.

picture of the deck. Very easy to build




I must say the absence of airflow ring is giving it a very simple and clean look. It looks and feels high end

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m just resuscitating this thread. This RTA is definite Not getting the hype it deserves.
> 
> picture of the deck. Very easy to build
> 
> ...


I watched Bogan’s review of it last night… the deck actually makes me think they improved on the Ether and fixed all the little niggles it has. I love the idea of having chimney reducers too!

EDIT: I know the Neeko has no link to the Ether, the deck just reminded me of it with the drop in AF plugs.


----------



## Grand Guru (13/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I watched Bogan’s review of it last night… the deck actually makes me think they improved on the Ether and fixed all the little niggles it has. I love the idea of having chimney reducers too!


I never had any issues wicking the aether but I agree it can be tricky… the bottom airflow reducer obviously makes sense whereas the upper one is not necessary in my opinion. I still need to play with it a bit but it’s definiteLy going to be up there next to the Siren 2 22mm and the Vertex in the flavour department

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I never had any issues wicking the aether but I agree it can be tricky… the bottom airflow reducer obviously makes sense whereas the upper one is not necessary in my opinion. I still need to play with it a bit but it’s definiteLy going to be up there next to the Siren 2 22mm and the Vertex in the flavour department


The Ether wicks easily, but that little AF plug is a pain. If the o-ring has any deformity, or the angle is just slightly off, it keeps popping out. My one was a dud right out of the box and the other takes a lot of special attention to get seated properly.
It’s turning out to be a really good period for MTL rebuildables!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RynoP (13/7/21)

Love mine also. Easy building,wicking. Great flavour, love the airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/7/21)

Ok. So after my first evening with the Neeko and getting a few outstanding Vape moments, the tank started gurgling like a hubblly bubbly. I thought it was maybe my wicking technique and the tank has sort of flooded so I put it aside for a few days. I rewicked it today and soon had the same issue. The deck being quite easy to build and wick, I thought it might be something in the chimney and specifically the top air insert so I went ahead and removed it as I thought from the start that it was useless and yep the gurgling stopped on the spot!
None of the reviewers I watched mentioned anything about the gurgling even if Vick did mention that the top insert is redundant.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------

